# Are you going to train / to (the) training?



## Jackfromczech

Zdravím,

v jedné cvičebnici jsem se dnes setkal se dvěma větami, které mě zarazily. 

1. _Are you going to traing with us this evening? _
Nechápu, proč tam není_ "...to train.."_ a nebo_ "...to the training..."._

_xxx_


----------



## ilocas2

Podle mě je to překlep.


----------



## Tagarela

Mimochodem, jak se řekne to česky? Například "Are you going to train taekwondo today?"

Děkuji předem


----------



## ilocas2

Tagarela said:


> Mimochodem, jak se řekne to česky? Například "Are you going to train taekwondo today?"
> 
> Děkuji předem



Já bych řek':

Pudeš dneska na trénink taekwondo? - Colloquially

Půjdeš dnes na trénink taekwondo? - Standard Czech


----------

